# Dell India Payment Options



## realdan (Jan 6, 2011)

They are forcing me to accept the option to "have a dell rep call me", and they also have option to "not have a dell rep call me" but that option dont work.. lol

before i submit to their force, i would like to know what u guys opted for as a payment option. So what u guys think is a better way to pay. 

They have options for

Credit card - pay through secure telephone voice response system (note: online credit card payment is not available)

Electronic fund transfer - Transfer funds online through your bank's website or through your bank branch

Cheque or demand draft - Pay by Cheque or demand draft.

I havent buy at dell online before, so if you have pay using any of the above..do elaborate about it


----------



## mack1983 (Jan 6, 2011)

realdan said:


> They are forcing me to accept the option to "have a dell rep call me", and they also have option to "not have a dell rep call me" but that option dont work.. lol
> 
> before i submit to their force, i would like to know what u guys opted for as a payment option. So what u guys think is a better way to pay.
> 
> ...



I bought A DELL XPS 15 by using my credit card I feel its the fastest way to pay and confirm your order.

To be more on a safer side use the MASTERCARD or VISA safe secure facility provided by your CARD issuer.
Generate a virtual card for the amount u intend to pay.This amount will be deducted from your card.
But this virtual card will have complete different number, expiry date and CVV number.
As soon you use this virtual card it expires and can't be used for any further transactions and the amount left will be credited in few days.
I have followed the above process before making my payment to DELL.


----------



## realdan (Jan 6, 2011)

ic..thanks for the info mack1983


----------

